# Alabama? Need Group!



## Arachnomore (Jan 28, 2008)

Just curious to see if there are any groups or individuals looking for a group in Northern Alabama to get out there and collect some Species! I just moved here so I don't even know if there is a variety or not. Let me know! I know we have 2 or 3 types of Scorpions, Ton's of snakes and I am not sure what kind of spiders. I guess Bigfoot (Alabama White Thing - google it :razz lives in my neck of the woods.

Well let me know! Add me to AIM or reply here!


----------



## brandontmyers (Jan 28, 2008)

I wish I could get down there. But if you get any Vaejovis carolinianus, please let me know.

Brandon


----------



## blackcadillac70 (Jan 28, 2008)

*alabama*

i live in ala. and theres nothing here.


----------



## redknee_freak (Jan 28, 2008)

actaull Alabama do have scorpions there, in the Northerns parts you have V. carolinianus like Lokal had mentioned, and in the Southeast parts have C. hentzi
Now there is another specie of scorpions but I cannot remember what it is other than another V. spiece


----------



## redknee_freak (Jan 28, 2008)

well if anyone from Northern Ga or Alabama can get any V. coralinianus , do let me know as well


----------



## Arachnomore (Jan 28, 2008)

When would be a good time to go out T hunting... What would you guys be willing to give if I get some scorps?

Vaejovis carolinianus


----------



## redknee_freak (Jan 29, 2008)

i know the weather is very similar to where i am( i am only an hour away from the Alabama line, close to Bainbridge, Ga.) I would say prolly arounf late March would be a good time to get them V. carolinianus

What would I give, well i could trade you a few C. excilicauda for them or I will buy them from you 

thanks
Mark


----------



## Arachnomore (Jan 29, 2008)

*.*

What is the demand for this species? Are they hard to get? Rare? How Venomous?


----------



## redknee_freak (Jan 29, 2008)

they aren't rare, just hard to fine people who has them or can get them
and they aren't very venomous, they are a level 1 like the C. hentzi are

even though, they are hard to get, they still aren't a high dollar scorpion


----------



## Arachnomore (Jan 29, 2008)

I know absolutely nothing about Scorps... I was just curious as to why ppl wanted them. I will keep an eye out.


----------



## redknee_freak (Jan 29, 2008)

It's all good, we all started knowing either  nothing or lilbit of inverts.
Taking knowing more of scorpions(or whatever is your intersts) by askings questions. Remember this, there isn't a such things asking a stupid question, a stupid question is one that was never asked.


BTW, when it is time for you to go and look for them, let me know. I will explain how to look for them. These scorpions are lilbit more easier to find  compared to the C. hentzi


----------



## Arachnomore (Jan 29, 2008)

redknee_freak said:


> It's all good, we all started knowing either  nothing or lilbit of inverts.
> Taking knowing more of scorpions(or whatever is your intersts) by askings questions. Remember this, there isn't a such things asking a stupid question, a stupid question is one that was never asked.
> 
> 
> BTW, when it is time for you to go and look for them, let me know. I will explain how to look for them. These scorpions are lilbit more easier to find  compared to the C. hentzi


Ok! I got my Jacket, a winter hat, and a can of defrost! Where to now?


----------



## brandontmyers (Jan 29, 2008)

Yeah they aren't really rare. Infact when I had them I had a hard time selling babies for $4. I would love to study them more in depth which would be a good reason for getting some from AL. I am trying to get some from a few regions to compare, sizes, time to maturity, etc. I would be willing to trade a few babies T. stigmurus when my female has them.


----------



## Arachnomore (Jan 29, 2008)

*.*

I'll keep you in mind when the time comes


----------

